# converting 2001 non-sport to sport



## rgc1265 (Oct 3, 2003)

ok, just got a new (to me) 2001 740il, some questions for you e38 pros:

besides shadowline, steptronic, sport steering wheel, and m-parallel rims, what are the other differences?

1) lowering springs & shocks?
2) sway bars?

Will putting in the shocks, springs, and sway bars endanger my CPO warranty?


----------

